# System Halt and udev Errors

## BlueFusion

Hello Gentoo users,

I have searched up and down on the net for a problem I've been having for a few days now.  The problem arose when I compiled the new 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 kernel.  Everything has been running great after customizing it like I did the previous kernel, except when I halt the system (not reboot).

The regular service stop procedures run through normally, right to the point of where it says "System Halt."  After a pause of 1 to 2 seconds, errors start going down the screen.  The errors are too fast to read, thus I can't repeat them here in full.  The errors go on until I manual press the power button to the system.

From what I can see in the never-ending screen of errors is that there are three lines that repeat over and over.  All of which begin with "udev event" and end with "read-only filesystem."

As I mentioned before, this only occurs on system halt and not on reboot.

For a control test, I booted back up with my 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 kernel to try to reproduce the same things, but no errors.  I figured that somehow, someway, it was because I didn't enable Power Management into the kernel (although that's the next thing to get setup on my system).  I recompiled the kernel with Power Management support, still not selecting the ACPI or APM features (same as the 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 settings I was using).  This, still, provided no new luck.

Does anyone have any ideas as to how I can fix this error so the system will shut down properly or to even find out what the error messages are so I can dig deeper into this?

----------

## jossan

 *BlueFusion wrote:*   

> Does anyone have any ideas as to how I can fix this error so the system will shut down properly or to even find out what the error messages are so I can dig deeper into this?

 Same problem here...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## BlueFusion

After getting partyway through `emerge -e system` (see threads on that problem here and here), I shutdown the system to give the A/C a chance to cool my room again  :Rolling Eyes:  .  Anyway, this time, when it shutdown, it just hadd the following after the end:

```
Remoutning Remaining Filesystems Read-Only          [ OK ]

System Halted.

System Halted.
```

And it just sits there, like before, until I manually press the power button on the system.  Would it be safe to say this is a kernel-hardware problem?  The 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 kernel I have still works fine on shutdown.  Perhaps there's a new option I need to enable for in the 2.6.16 kernel for this to work properly?

----------

## wjb

I had the problem with the messages at shutdown from somwhere around middle of March after I moved to gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1

It seemed to be trying to delete something from /dev, but after the point of reporting the remaining file systems being made read only. I could never read the messages ("...failed to delete ...") before the power down.

My problem seems to have [mostly] gone away in the last couple of weeks - possibly baselayout (which changed about then) but I'm not really sure. Its usually ok, but sometime  it still goes wrong.

----------

## jossan

Still broken with gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r5 here.  :Sad: 

----------

## wjb

This is from a pic I took of the screen as the system shut down. It was a bit blurry so some of its guesswork - the digits mostly, but also the hiddev0 stuff.

```

...

Remounting remaining filesystems readonly

udevd[616]: delete_path: rmdir(/dev/.udev) failed: Read-only file system

udevd[616]: delete_path: rmdir(/dev/.udev) failed: Read-only file system

udevd[616]: delete_path: rmdir(/dev/.udev) failed: Read-only file system

udevd[616]: delete_path: rmdir(/dev/.udev) failed: Read-only file system

udevd[616]: delete_path: rmdir(/dev/.udev) failed: Read-only file system

udevd[616]: delete_path: rmdir(/dev/.udev) failed: Read-only file system

udevd[616]: delete_path: rmdir(/dev/.udev) failed: Read-only file system

udevd[616]: delete_path: rmdir(/dev/.udev) failed: Read-only file system

udevd[616]: delete_path: rmdir(/dev/.udev) failed: Read-only file system

udevd[616]: delete_path: rmdir(/dev/.udev) failed: Read-only file system

udevd_event[????]: udev_make_node: mknod(/dev/usb/hiddev0,02000, 100, 96) failed: Read-only file system

udevd[616]: delete_path: rmdir(/dev/.udev) failed: Read-only file system

udevd[616]: delete_path: rmdir(/dev/.udev) failed: Read-only file system

```

----------

## BlueFusion

That looks like what I have, too.

Now running 2.6.16-gentoo-r6...same thing.

----------

## jossan

It would be great to letting us know what extra information is usefull to help fixing this problem.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Perhaps it'is a problem in: /etc/group

```
doosje ~ # cat /etc/group

root:x:0:root

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm,haldaemon

lp:x:7:lp

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,jos

floppy:x:11:root,jos,haldaemon

mail:x:12:mail

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

man:x:15:man

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:jos

cdrom:x:19:jos,haldaemon

dialout:x:20:root

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root,jos

postgres:x:70:

cdrw:x:80:haldaemon

nut:x:84:

usb:x:85:jos,haldaemon

users:x:100:games

nofiles:x:200:

postfix:x:207:

postdrop:x:208:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage:x:250:portage,jos

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

sshd:x:22:

cron:x:16:

locate:x:245:

mysql:x:60:

plugdev:x:407:jos

ntp:x:123:

messagebus:x:408:

haldaemon:x:409:haldaemon
```

or in /etc/mtab

```
doosje ~ # cat /etc/mtab

/dev/hda5 / reiserfs rw,noatime,notail 0 0

proc /proc proc rw 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

/dev/hda6 /boot ext2 rw,noatime 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

none /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0

/dev/hda2 /media/hda2 reiserfs rw 0 0

/dev/hda3 /media/hda3 reiserfs rw 0 0
```

this is the "emerge --info" of my machine:

```
doosje ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2203-svn (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LANG="nl_NL@euro"

LC_ALL="nl_NL@euro"

LINGUAS="nl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli crypt cups curl dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gmp gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal idn imlib isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms libcaca libg++ libwww mad mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin odbc ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis win32codecs xml xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib linguas_nl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Thanks for helping us to fix this problem.

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

Hello BlueFusion,

I get a similar problem with udev-090 but during the boot process. udevtrigger didn't work well on my box.

You probably use RC_DEVICE_TARBALL that help you to boot. In my case i were not able to boot at all (i don't use device tarball).

Also your problem could be related with udev-start.sh. 

Have a look at my bug report #13462.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132462

Hope that will help you  :Smile: 

Jj

----------

## BlueFusion

I'm using udev-087.  It boots up without any errors and reboots just fine.  It's just poweing down that fails.  When the screen says "Power Off." it just starts with the udev errors or it just hangs there.

Here's my systm info:

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.0.54-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp://213.186.33.38/gentoo-distfiles/ http://206.75.218.52/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://194.117.143.71"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 acpi aim alsa apache2 apm arts asf audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli crypt cups curl dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal idn imlib ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde kdeenablefinal lcms libg++ libwww lm_sensors logitech-mouse mad mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mplayer msn ncurses nls nptl nvidia offensive ogg openal opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt quicktime rdesktop readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vidix vorbis win32codecs xine xml xml2 xmms xorg xpm xv xvid zlib video_cards_nvidia userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

mount

```
/dev/sdc3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,user_xattr)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,size=300M,mode=1777)

/tmp on /var/tmp type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,bind,mode=1777)

/dev/sda5 on /var/portage type ext3 (rw,noatime,user_xattr)

/dev/sda1 on /usr/portage type ext3 (rw,noatime,user_xattr)

/dev/sda2 on /home/rich/storage type ext3 (rw,noatime,user_xattr)

/dev/sda6 on /home/rich/storage/dvds type ext3 (rw,noatime,user_xattr)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)
```

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

@BlueFusion

if you set  RC_DEVICE_TARBALL to yes, you are sometimes able to boot even when udev doesn't create /dev files.

Perhaps are you lucky, but that doesn't mean udev-start.sh works as it should. So during power off udev-stop.sh returns you an error.

The problem seems to be corrected with udev-090

PS:  you can find udev-{start,stop}.sh in /lib/rcscripts/addons

Jj

----------

## BlueFusion

I changed the following in /etc/conf.rc:

RC_DEVICES="auto" to RC_DEVICES="udev"

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" to RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no" to RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes"

Thus far, same errors on system halt.

You think updating to udev-090 will fix this?

----------

## sunckell

I am getting these errors as well.  My computer never shuts down.  It just failes on the removal of the dev files.

     For some reason it seems that "/lib/rcscripts/addons udev-stop.sh" is called.  The last executed line in that file is:

```

 rm -f "${devices_udev}" "${devices_real}" "${devices_totar}" "${device_tarball}"

```

Which is where the removal errors are stemming from.

If anyone has anymore information on how to fix this...........

sunckell

----------

## BlueFusion

After re-compiling my kernel with cpufreqd and ACPI support, it works now.  Makes sense it needs power management to tell the system to halt, but I could have sworn I already tried that  :Confused:  .

----------

## phsdv

Same (or similar) issue here. I am using udev-087. Just before power-off I get the following messages:

```
udevd[598]: delete_path: rmdev(/dev/.udev/failed) failed: read_only filesystem

udevd[598]: delete_path: rmdev(/dev/.udev/failed) failed: read_only filesystem

udevd[598]: delete_path: rmdev(/dev/.udev/failed) failed: read_only filesystem

udevd[598]: delete_path: rmdev(/dev/.udev/) failed: read_only filesystem

```

After booting up again I can see that there is something in the failed directory:

```
$ ll /dev/.udev/failed/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 May 19 11:32 class@usb_device@usbdev7.2 -> /sys/class/usb_device/usbdev7.2

$ ll /sys/class/usb_device/usbdev7.2

total 0

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 May 19 11:38 dev

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 May 19 11:32 device -> ../../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/usb7/7-1

--w------- 1 root root    0 May 19 11:32 uevent
```

An lsusb shows me that usb bus 7.2 is my scanner. I have installed media-gfx/iscan, which does change the permission of the scanner:

```
$ ll /dev/bus/usb/007/

total 0

crw-rw-r-- 1 root root    189, 768 May 19 11:32 001

crw-rw---- 1 root scanner 189, 769 May 19 11:32 002

```

could this be related? I can not see how, it is related. anyone an idea?

[edit]udev-090 still shows the same messages, but at least my computer is finally shutting down![/edit]

My emerge --info, to be complete:

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1_rc1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 aac alsa apache2 apm avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli crypt cups directfb dri dvd emboss encode exif faad2 fam fbcon ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal imlib isdnlog jpeg jpg lcms libg++ libwww live mad mikmod mmxext motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mysql mythtv ncurses network nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png postgres ppds pppd python quicktime readline real reflection sdl session spell spl sqlite ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l vorbis win32codecs xml xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_en userland_GNU video_cards_matrox"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## ReD-BaRoN

So is there a bug filed for this specific issue?  There should never be a time, ACPI complied or not, where the is a runaway loop, not allowing the computer to shut down.

Thanks!

----------

## linoleum

I'm having the same problem with udev-087 and kernel 2.6.16-r7

Any solutions?

----------

## ReD-BaRoN

Try enabling ACPI in the kernel and see what happens.  It seemed to fix it for me, but then I think it's back.  I haven't had time to test it throughly yet.

----------

## linoleum

ACPI is enabled but the problem is still there.

----------

## ReD-BaRoN

How about APM?

----------

## linoleum

APM also enabled.

----------

## ReD-BaRoN

Then I'm not sure sorry  :Sad: .

----------

## mjwelsh

I re-emerged udev-090 then did 

rc-update del coldplug  then did

rm -f /etc/init.d/coldplug

which fixed it - system now shuts down normally

----------

## ReD-BaRoN

What does coldplug do?

----------

## mjwelsh

coldplug detects your hardware and loads modules for it if needed - udev does the detection itself so it doesn't need coldplug anymore

----------

## richard.scott

 *mjwelsh wrote:*   

> coldplug detects your hardware and loads modules for it if needed - udev does the detection itself so it doesn't need coldplug anymore

 

From what I can see in the handbook, coldplug is still required:

 *Quote:*   

> Now, let's perform one more step to get our system to be more like the Installation CD -- let's emerge coldplug. While the initrd autodetects hardware that is needed to boot your system, coldplug autodetects everything else. To emerge and enable coldplug, type the following:
> 
> Code Listing 20: Emerging and enabling coldplug
> 
> # emerge coldplug
> ...

 

EDIT: ok,it looks like this will change at some point in the future. I've unmasekd udev-90 and now have the following:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-090)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-090 [079-r1] 187 kB
```

So it does look like we can remove coldplug at some point   :Shocked: 

EDIT: I don't know if this thread will help you: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429096-highlight-udev+rmdir.html

UPDATE: removing coldplug and upgrading udev to udev-090 fixed my errors.....and my system still boots!!!   :Razz: 

EDIT (After UPDATE): ok, I've just rebooted a 2nd time after the upgrade and I've got the errors back!!   :Confused: 

----------

## BlueFusion

My errors are not acting up since I compiled base ACPI support in to the kernel.  Still running the x86 stable udev version.

----------

## Treborius

udev-90, no coldplug installed, and same error here  :Sad: 

----------

## linoleum

Damn!

I tried all your suggestions with no luck. I've just synced and updated my world but still the problem remains. Any other suggestions on how to look for thr origin of the problem?

Thanks again

----------

## Malakin

No solution to this yet?

I'm having the exact same errors that WJB posted on May 4th. Nothing I've found has helped so far so I have to physically hit the reset button any time I reboot.

----------

## BlueFusion

I have fixed the halt issue with my desktop by enabling basic power management and ACPI support into the kernel.  The errors don't show up and it powers down the system properly.  But now my laptop has the errors, but still powers down a few seconds later.  I just upgraded udev to the latest x86 version and it gave no changes.

----------

## Malakin

I've tried everything mentioned in this thread so far.

----------

## blaster999

Hi! I got a similar problem. I solved it by downgrading baselayout. See my thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-474331.html

----------

## SiberianSniper

 *blaster999 wrote:*   

> Hi! I got a similar problem. I solved it by downgrading baselayout. See my thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-474331.html

 

I tried that but it didn't work for me...    :Confused: 

----------

## szpil

Hey

The same errors with udev.

I fixed this problem   :Laughing: 

Remove dir 

```
/lib/udev/devices
```

then

```
mkdir /lib/udev/devices

chmod 600 -R /lib/udev/devices
```

and PROBLEMS GONE   :Laughing: 

----------

## tld

During shutdown I get errors much like wjb describes (as best as I can read them when they flash by), but they don't prevent my system from shutting down at all.

Tom

----------

## HTS

Same here, trying all your suggestions...

Don't do as szpil suggests, it broke my udev...   :Shocked:   Nothing serious though, an emerge udev put things back to where they were. So nothing changed, still the error messages after file system has been remounted read only...

EDIT1: they don't prevent the system from shutting down either. But this makes the 'beautiful' halt/reboot screen ugly.

EDIT2: well, still no clue?? This shouldn't be so difficult... I hate those messages really. Do you know what version introduced them?

----------

## HTS

*BUMP* *BUMP*

This is insane... still no clue?

What version introduced this bug?

PS: I am using baselayout-1.11.15-r3

----------

## Cheopsje

I have recently done a fresh install with the 2006.0 release

I mean yesterday  :Very Happy: 

I have this very same problem, I upgraded udev to latest masked version. And still this occurs.

By same error I mean when rebooting i get the errors.

Then I went experimenting...

I unplugged my USB devices, and no erros for me anymore.

If i plug them back in , errors reapear...

So my conclusion is USB has something to do with it...

----------

## D2T

I'm having the same problem after my hard drive died and I started a fresh install on a new drive. Haven't been able to find a solution yet. 

Right now I'm just stuck in an infinite loop when trying to shutdown or reboot. Gonna check my APM and ACPI settings in the kernel tomorrow though, to see if that'll actually let me shutdown/reboot although I thought I had configured both...

----------

## HTS

Yes, you're actually in the worst scenario,

These errors don't prevent my laptop from shutting down but many others are in your case.

There is a new baselayout out today with new shutdown scripts, duno if that solved the issue.

----------

## D2T

 *HTS wrote:*   

> Yes, you're actually in the worst scenario,
> 
> These errors don't prevent my laptop from shutting down but many others are in your case.
> 
> There is a new baselayout out today with new shutdown scripts, duno if that solved the issue.

 

Well, I'm up to date as of 2 minutes ago and it still doesn't work, and my kernel settings seem to be fine. Bah. 

Since it's a new install and I haven't really set much up yet, I'll probably fool with some other distributions until I hear it's been resolved  :Wink: 

----------

## HTS

Noooh!

Please stay with us Gentoo-ers!   :Wink: 

What version of udev do you have btw? Here:

sys-fs/udev-096-r1

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.4-r2

----------

## D2T

Well, I figured I'd try to learn more about the problem instead of playing musical distributions.    :Very Happy: 

I went up to sys-fs/udev-096-r1  and it made no difference, so emerg'd back. Same thing with baselayout, up to whatever the newest ~x86 was.

I did notice that if I kill -9 udevd before shutdown/reboot the flood of errors stops. udevd seems to be trying to access /dev after all the mounts have been changed to read only in preparation for shutdown/reboot. I'm not sure if some script is supposed to be stopping udevd before this point or if it had just never been a necessary before. The /lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-stop.sh script does finish executing before the mounts are set read-only, but it only seems to handle /dev archiving and clearing and not killing the udev daemon.

The machine itself doesn't physically reboot itself or shut itself all though. Guess I'll look over my kernel config a third time..

edit: I added the following to /etc/init.d/halt.sh and it has gotten rid of the udevd read only errors. No other ill effects I can see. Use at your own risk  :Wink: 

**************Begin*******************

stop_addon devfs

stop_addon udev

ebegin "Stopping udev"

start-stop-daemon --stop --exec udevd

eend $?

****************End******************

May be a better idea to do it later in the script though, directly before it makes all the mounts read-only...so right above these lines is another alternative:

```

eebegin "Remounting remaining file systems read-only"

mount_worked=0

```

Last edited by D2T on Sat Aug 12, 2006 5:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HTS

I think your reboot problem is udev related:

See the bug

Since the bug appeared in 87, you can also try to

emerge -av =udev-0.86

EDIT: did your 'patch' solve your reboot issue?

----------

## D2T

 *HTS wrote:*   

> I think your reboot problem is udev related:
> 
> See the bug
> 
> Since the bug appeared in 87, you can also try to
> ...

 

I've seen that bug and the one solution about re-creating directories didn't work for me.

 *HTS wrote:*   

> EDIT: did your 'patch' solve your reboot issue?

 

No, but after my third kernel inspection I did find a rather obvious option I forgot to check (the 'button' sub-option under APM I think it was). So now I'm re-compiling to see if it'll actually reboot/power down.

edit: Still a no-go on the APM stuff. Not sure if it's cause of udev or just me forgetting how to configure the kernel since I haven't done it in awhile

edit2: just wiped out and did a new install to get the acpi working. not sure what I did wrong the first time. Masked udev, and it's back to working at 079-r1...going to try 079-r2 shortly.

----------

## wjb

My problem has just 'gone away' with the recent update of baselayout to 1.11.15-r3, so the system shuts down without all the messages about being unable to remove paths.

----------

## HTS

Yes, same here, baselayout solved it as expected (see my previous posts).

----------

## phsdv

No, that did not work for me, I have these problems with baselout 1.11.15-r3. However the folowing combination does (finaly) work for me (no errors): 

```
sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5  USE="-bootstrap -build -static" 

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.4-r2  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static"

sys-fs/udev-090
```

----------

## lro402

I have been following this thread for a couple of weeks as I have the halt and udev problem described here. I have tried all the suggested possible fixes and nothing has worked for me. The machine is an Athlon XP CPU on an Epox motherboard with ACPI Power Management enabled and an IDE drive using the Reiser filesystem. The machine had been running without problems on kernel 2.6.16-r13 and closing down properly. I wanted to emerge AbiWord and brought my system "up to date" with emerge system. This updated a number of files including baselayout (yes I ran etc-update). From that time the machine began hanging on shutdown, usually, but not always, followed by the udev runaway problem. As I said I have tried all possible fixes suggested in this thread but that hasn't helped. I compiled kernel 2.6.17-r4 this morning (making sure ACPI and APM were enabled), emerged sysvinit-2.86-r5 and baselayout-1.12.4-r6 with the USE variables suggested by phsdv on Aug13, and emerged udev-090 (had to unmerge coldplug as it was blocking it). But the shutdown problems are still there.

Has anyone been able to shed more light on this topic - I note it has been around for quite a while (initial post April 26). Apart from the shutdown problem the machine is quite usable, but we shouldn't let this thread go cold before a solution is found to the problem.

Hoping someone has further ideas or experiences I can try.

Frank.   :Sad: 

----------

## HTS

Well for a start 0.90 doesn't fix the issue. >=0.94 fix it.

Currently using sys-fs/udev-096-r1 but I guess you've already tried this one.

Dunno what/who could help you...

----------

## lro402

Thanks HTS.  I emerged udev-096-r1 as you suggested and thought it may have fixed the udev runaway problem as it didn't reappear for a number of shutdowns. However it is now back again on most shutdowns so that has not fixed the problem for me.

But let me focus on the shutdown problem that immediately precedes the udev runaway. That is referred to earlier in this thread and described in detail in:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-474796-highlight-halt.html

The halt.sh script is calling stop_addon, ebegin, eend and start_volumes but can't find these commands so the shutdown just freezes for several seconds and usually, but not always, then begins the udev runaway scrolling on the screen. There is a related error on startup when checkfs calls start_volumes but cannot find the command - this is reported but doesn't effect the bootup. Have I somehow in the past failed to emerge a package that supplies these commands for halt.sh and checkfs to use? If so, what package contains these commands? I have run revdep_rebuild on my system and it reports that everything is OK with my installation. I do hope someone can supply an answer to this problem so I can get my system back to good health again.

Frank.   :Sad: 

----------

## lro402

I appear to have fixed my problem   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   As this thread suggests that this problem may arise from a number of causes the following fix may not work for everyone but it appears to have worked for me. I can't claim credit for this as it is hidden in another poorly named thread and credit should go to Waninkoko in that thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-467967-highlight-halt.html

I removed the /etc/init.d/ scripts halt.sh, shutdown.sh, reboot.sh and checkfs then emerged baselayout again and everything now shutdowns and boots up without any problems or messages. Emerging baselayout restores these scripts to /etc/init.d/ and the restored scripts no longer produce the errors I referred to in my last post on this thread. So the shutdown is now clean and fast   :Very Happy: 

cd /etc/init.d

rm halt.sh

rm shutdown.sh

rm reboot.sh

rm checkfs

USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" emerge baselayout

etc-update (I had nothing to do here)

I am running baselayout-1.12.4-r6 and udev-096-r1 at present.

I hope this may be useful to other Gentoo users.

Frank.

----------

## cutty

Following the former post, thanks Iro 402, the problem disappears.

I have baselayout 1.12.4-r7 and udev-087-r1. In fact I think that the udev version isn't important. Btw it also solved me another problem, not described here, that produced an error during the start when the net interfaces failed to start.

----------

## nirax

thanks lro, could fix the problem also with your solution.

baselayout install seems not mature enoug thogh ..

----------

## pinojazz

Hi everyone, I got problems with udevd .When try to reboot or shutdown the machine , the procces stops with this message repeated on the whole screen :

```
 udevd [471] : delete_path: rmdir (/dev/.udev/failed ) failed: Read-only file system
```

 If i remove manually /dev/.udev/failed  the procces stop with: 

```
/etc/conf.d/keymaps: line 26: unexpected EOF while looking matching '"'

/etc/conf.d/keymaps: line 27: syntax error: unexpected end of file

* Stopping syslog-ng ...                                              [ ok ]

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 16: stop_addon: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 17: stop_addon: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 24: ebegin: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 26: eend: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 78: ebegin: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 102: eend: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 105: stop_addon: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 108: stop_volumes: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 157: ebegin: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 168: eend: command not found

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel
```

  the only way to finish the action is pushing the reset button .

 I'm using a  2.6.17 vanilla kernel  patched with the Ingo Molnar's realtime-preemption patch http://people.redhat.com/mingo/realtime-preempt/    as I use the machine for multitrack audio-midi recording purposes .

  Any help would be very much apreciate .

  Thanks in advance.

PD.- This is my first Gentoo installation. Everything seems to work very well but the shutdown action.

----------

## nixnut

merged above post here.

----------

## pinojazz

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> merged above post here.

 

  Thank you very much for moving the post here , you bring me to the right place to find the solution, that came as lro402 explain.

Gentoo rocks! 

  Muchas gracias .  :Very Happy: 

 Cheers.

----------

## R4R

danke hat mir auch geholfen  :Smile: 

----------

